# New Refining method



## Frankk12 (May 5, 2009)

Hi People
What do you think about this

http://www.hooverandstrong.com/category/The+Refining+Process/


----------



## Noxx (May 5, 2009)

The Miller process is well known since Ages.

Unfortunately, it is out of reach for backyard refiners


----------



## Frankk12 (May 5, 2009)

Hi Noxx
Does this mean that the Aqua regia refining is not used be other large refiners like Johnson Mattey


----------



## qst42know (May 5, 2009)

Big outfits can chose the methods that suit them based on their needs. They may still find uses for AR in their labs. Only those that work there may know for sure.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 5, 2009)

I can't believe that Hoover and Strong called the Miller's Chlorine method a "new" method. It must mean it is "new" for them. They were probably using aqua regia before


----------



## Frankk12 (May 5, 2009)

Hi people
Here I am trying so hard to set up an aqua regia system
I now see that this miller technique is better
Now what
Do I start all over again
why is the miller technique not suitable for the small guys


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 5, 2009)

The Miller Chlorine method does not fully purify the gold. Even if you're excellent at using it, it will only give about 99.5% gold. The gold will still have to be refined with aqua regia or a Wohlwill cell. Its purpose is to quickly eliminate most of the impurities. It is a very hazardous process due mainly to the very toxic copper chloride that is evaporated. Also, it uses chlorine gas, another bad actor. The fume control must be excellent. It's also a very tricky process. You really have to know what you are doing to prevent screwing things up. It requires well designed equipment. It is mainly for processing large volumes. It's certainly not for the novice.


----------



## Lou (May 6, 2009)

The Miller process is what you do when you have 300+ ounces of gold coming in on a frequent basis. Run it, skim off the slag (which you will leach with dilute HCl then process by (s)melting with carbonate).

The gold goes to making anodes for electrolytic purification. That's where this method is the best...prepping for electrolysis.


----------

